# Looking for tutorial on Room Correction, RT60, Decay and Waterfall



## AndreaT (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello Folks,

REW is an excellent tool, but - from my point of view - lacks of a tutorial that guides the average mid-level audiophile user.

Personally I feel the need to have a quick guide/easy tutorial on Basic Room Anylize & Correction, where the complex aspects related to RT60 and Decay measurements and understanding shall be easily described, and a step by step guide provided.

This guide should start from the basic, like clearly defining the SPL required at the LP for the specific measure to be valid (I read many times sentences like "...if you just change the volume, the result completely changes..."), and then going on explaining the goals priority (i.e.: first equalize for flatness, then move on for RT60 check and adjustment) and the most critical issues that must be cared off (i.e. room modal reflections that cannot be corrected by SW eq).

Also on the topic Waterfall I see discussions, not always clear, so, even in this case, a best practice quick guide should be very useful.

Looking forward for your contribution.
Many thanks in advance and kind regards.
Andrea


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Andrea

Did you find anything. I'm looking for something similar too. 

REW looks like a great tool, but if you don't know what to do with the results, you're not going to get very far


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi 

Ideally a video, i personally relate to video than manuals.


----------



## AndreaT (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Mark and Phillips,

unfortunately, so far, you are the only replying to me.

Regards, Andrea


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Got to be *something* out there somewhere


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

This is quite good: http://redspade-audio.blogspot.com/2011/05/rew-understanding-decay-and-waterfall.html


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Here are some other guides to various aspects of measurement:
http://polaraudio.blogspot.co.uk/2012/01/calibration.html
http://www.realtraps.com/articles.htm
http://www.computeraudiophile.com/blogs/mitchco/speaker-room-calibration-walkthrough-173/
http://www.hifizine.com/2011/12/listening-room-reflections-and-the-energy-time-curve/
http://www.hifizine.com/2011/06/bass-integration-guide-part-1/


----------



## AndreaT (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello John and Mark, thanks for the links.
I will study and I will let you know my opinion about.
Many thanks and kind regards,
Andrea


----------



## Mitchco (Apr 12, 2011)

AndreaT said:


> Hello John and Mark, thanks for the links.
> I will study and I will let you know my opinion about.
> Many thanks and kind regards,
> Andrea


Hey Andrea,

Here are a couple of links that more or less walks through the process from end to end.

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/blogs/mitchco/speaker-room-calibration-walkthrough-173/

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/blogs/mitchco/importance-timbre-sound-reproduction-systems-222/

Hope that helps and would be happy to answer any questions you may have.

Cheers,

Mitch


----------



## AndreaT (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello Mitch, many thanks to you too!
Kind regards, Andrea


----------

